# Picasa



## Fern (Nov 23, 2013)

I've used Picasa (photo editing etc.)for years, Since the 2nd last upgrade it's not as good as it once was, not on Windows 7 anyway. I'm also finding pictures that I didn't put in the programme so obviously they have come from Picasa itself, why.!!?? 
Anyone using a FREE photo editing programme, that's simple to use, I just want one for the basics. 
Thanks.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

I used Picasa for years on the old laptop and made the mistake of reloading it onto this one.  It rewarded me by infecting it with Snap-do which is proving impossible to kill.  I've uninstalled it umpteen times but it still pops up and takes over every week or so!

I've gotten rid of Picasa but not it's parasite!

I haven't been game to download any photo editing programs since so any recommendations welcome here too.  Seems for every one recommended someone else has a warning for it....  yours confusedly...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2013)

I've used a program called Photofiltre for years and have never had a problem with it. 

I use the premium version, Photofiltre X, which has a lot of bells and whistles and is a paid program, but you can get the freeware version - Photofiltre 6.5.3 - *here*.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

Now on the list to look at, thank you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

_Di the lady next door had that on her computer and she had to get a tech guy to get rid of it, it comes in when you download a program and if you don't uncheck the little boxes it will install itself, she was having all sorts of problems with hers, maybe call that Computer geek that worked on your PC  before it causes a problem_


----------



## Fern (Nov 24, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I've used a program called Photofiltre for years and have never had a problem with it.
> 
> I use the premium version, Photofiltre X, which has a lot of bells and whistles and is a paid program, but you can get the freeware version - Photofiltre 6.5.3 - *here*.


Thanks I'll take a look at it. Picasa has served me well over the years but it sure has become a bit of a pain .


----------



## Fern (Nov 24, 2013)

Fern said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at it. Picasa has served me well over the years but it sure has become a bit of a pain .


Uh oh, WOT says the site has a poor reputation.!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Ron put me onto one called Faststone, not sure if it is the sort you are after_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

Fern said:


> Uh oh, WOT says the site has a poor reputation.!



Sorry - here's the original French site in English - Photofiltre.

I don't use any of those ranking programs, so wasn't aware that it gave a warning.


----------



## Fern (Nov 25, 2013)

Jillaroo, thanks for that, I'll take a look.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 25, 2013)

I used to use an easy little online program called Picnik, but they were taken over by Google, and then eventually shut down. The original people from Picnik started a new one, and it is called Picmonkey. It does about the same things that Picnik did, and there is a free or a premium edition of it, depending on how much you want to use it.

http://www.picmonkey.com/


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 28, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I used Picasa for years on the old laptop and made the mistake of reloading it onto this one.  It rewarded me by infecting it with Snap-do which is proving impossible to kill.  I've uninstalled it umpteen times but it still pops up and takes over every week or so!
> 
> I've gotten rid of Picasa but not it's parasite!
> 
> I haven't been game to download any photo editing programs since so any recommendations welcome here too.  Seems for every one recommended someone else has a warning for it....  yours confusedly...



Snap Do is a malicious browser hijacker that managed to sneak into your computer when you downloaded separate third-party application. The reason you may find it's still on your computer after deleting it is because it may lurk on your computer under a different name. Look for anything on your computer under the name Resoft Ltd  That is the name of the developer of Snap Do. Hope this helps.


----------

